# Mollycoddle's Thread



## mollycoddles (Jan 31, 2006)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Mollycoddles, a member of the Dimension's Writers Guild who has designated the following tales as representative of her work:

*Alice (along with friends Amber and Heather)
Megan
Wendy*

The above stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Mollycoddles. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Mollycoddles, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Mollycoddles.


----------



## mollycoddles (Sep 15, 2007)

Erm, should I be editing that above post somehow? It seems to imply that I should, to list some stories I've written or something.


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 15, 2007)

Love you Molly! :wubu: But you know that already! Your stories reign supreme!


----------



## Cloggy (May 9, 2011)

New mollycoddles boards has been set up at http://mollycoddles2.prophpbb.com/index.php 

I'm hoping to get all the old members back, so please come and register, we had such a great stuck-related community going and I would love to see it back in full swing.


----------

